# Particulate Matter Sensor Part No. (P24C6 code)



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

How many miles Reverand?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna use brakleen and air and a torch or specific dpf cleaner or ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I read an internal GM document caution about the use of shop air to clean fuel injectors. That nitrogen was preferred.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

At the advice of a diesel mechanic from my church, I'm planning to clean it with electric cleaner. Depending on what I see, I'll decide if heat or air are necessary. I have just over 38,000 miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> How many miles Reversnd?


Reverend:signs053:


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Well... Here goes...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

So, I cleaned it, reinstalled, and cleared the code. Came up as pending on first start of the engine and set the code on the second start. 

Looks like it's time to buy a sensor. If anyone has their write-up, I'd like to confirm that part # before I buy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> So, I cleaned it, reinstalled, and cleared the code. Came up as pending on first start of the engine and set the code on the second start.
> 
> Looks like it's time to buy a sensor. If anyone has their write-up, I'd like to confirm that part # before I buy.


Shouldn't that be a warranty issue? Do you know if Diesel engines without DEF have this particular sensor? I am not aware of any Cruze diesel's in Australia having sensor problems.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

They checked the part number against the database and said it is not part of the federal emissions warranty, and my B2B expired 2000 miles ago. So, I'm on my own for this one. I'm not sure if this sensor is part of the emissions package in the non-North American Cruze. As I was looking for the Part number, it appears that it may have been used on a hummer at some point.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I went through 2 of these under warranty. Took a long time to get the part in. I seem to remember that there was a heater in it like an O2 sensor. So if thats the case, cleaning wont help. Hope I am not muddying the water. Its what I think I remember. I also think its not one of the sensors that will put you in limp mode so you may have time to work out the best repair. Good luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not sure how GM can say a sensor in the exhaust stream is not a federal emissions sensor.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am not sure how GM can say a sensor in the exhaust stream is not a federal emissions sensor.


The warranty administrator where I get service is really good, so I'm pretty confident she's right. I think it could be because that emissions warranty is required by law and covers only the components they legally have to. With this being a new emissions system, the law might not have kept up with the technology. I'm going to be driving past the dealer I bought the car next week on my way to a meeting, so I'm considering stopping in just to verify that they find the same result on the coverage when they look it up. I kind of wanted to get the new sensor in before that trip, though, so I guess I'll see how it goes.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I went through 2 of these under warranty. Took a long time to get the part in. I seem to remember that there was a heater in it like an O2 sensor. So if thats the case, cleaning wont help. Hope I am not muddying the water. Its what I think I remember. I also think its not one of the sensors that will put you in limp mode so you may have time to work out the best repair. Good luck.


Yeah. Cleaning didn't get the job done (but worth a shot for a $200 sensor), so I'm looking at replacing the sensor now. It's not putting me into limp mode, but I'm starting to get concerned it's going to prevent a re-gen. Do you happen to have the old service ticket around that you could verify the part number for me before I order?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Yeah. Cleaning didn't get the job done (but worth a shot for a $200 sensor), so I'm looking at replacing the sensor now. It's not putting me into limp mode, but I'm starting to get concerned it's going to prevent a re-gen. Do you happen to have the old service ticket around that you could verify the part number for me before I order?



Sorry, I had a look but I must have threw it out. Thats a shame its so pricey. It seems like a bit of overkill to have that sensor in there.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Hmm, Diesel owners plagued by bad PMS! ccasion14:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> It seems like a bit of overkill to have that sensor in there.


why?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Sorry, I had a look but I must have threw it out. Thats a shame its so pricey. It seems like a bit of overkill to have that sensor in there.


Thanks for taking the time to look. Maybe the other member who had it replaced has the paperwork still. I'll have to look back through the threads to find his name and maybe private message him. 

I think list price on the sensor is $344, which is really outrageous, but if I have the right part number, I've seen it as low as $195. 

I think this sensor is the tattle-tale of the group. Even if all the others are reading in range, this is the one at the end of the line that makes sure all the others are telling the truth. I'm sure we can thank our oh-so-benevolent and ever-wise overlords in D.C. that this sensor is there, along with all the others. I'm getting more confident that the first time I have an emissions repair after I hit 100,000 miles, as long as I am still living in a non-inspection state, I'll be looking into doing the delete--if anybody has achieved it by then.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Why not contact customer service to see if the part is covered by the emissions warranty or if GM will cover it since your just outside the B2B warranty? I have a hard time believing this would not be covered by the emissions warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with spacedout. You might be able to get them to goodwill it or at least pitch in.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, one piece of good news on this: The Particulate Matter Sensor does not prevent a re-gen. I had been getting nervous about that, but yesterday when I went to town to get antifreeze during my Jeep repair, I caught a re-gen (and made sure to drive it through to completion). So, I still haven't verified the part number, but I'm not in such a hurry anymore, knowing that it won't prevent a re-gen and cause bigger problems. 

From the photos I've seen from Duramaxes, it looks like Particulate Matter Sensors typically have a control module at the opposite end from the sensor, so I'm thinking I'll pull the aero panel next time I'm working in the garage and see if the part number is printed on the control module at the other end of the wire.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Well, one piece of good news on this: The Particulate Matter Sensor does not prevent a re-gen. I had been getting nervous about that, but yesterday when I went to town to get antifreeze during my Jeep repair, I caught a re-gen (and made sure to drive it through to completion). So, I still haven't verified the part number, but I'm not in such a hurry anymore, knowing that it won't prevent a re-gen and cause bigger problems.
> 
> From the photos I've seen from Duramaxes, it looks like Particulate Matter Sensors typically have a control module at the opposite end from the sensor, so I'm thinking I'll pull the aero panel next time I'm working in the garage and see if the part number is printed on the control module at the other end of the wire.


Good to know that the regen will not be prevented any time there is a CEL. I read that this can happen on some other diesel vehicles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Good to know that the regen will not be prevented any time there is a CEL. I read that this can happen on some other diesel vehicles.


I'm not sure about other CELs, but this one doesn't. For example, I would think that the Differential Pressure Sensor, the EGR, or certain EGT sensors could do so, since they are important to the re-gen process. However, this one, and I would presume the NOX and O2 sensors, do not appear to prevent a re-gen.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I called the dealer I bought the car from, and they also responded that this part is not covered under Federal Emissions Warranty. 

I also have a more potential part numbers: There is a part number 12655962 that refers to an "Exhaust Particulate Sensor" rather than "Particulate Matter Sensor," and there is also a part number 12661098 that appears to be a revised part to replace 12655962. 

These seem to be more readily available than 12662647 (maybe it was also used on the Duramax or the European Diesel?), and when it is listed, the Diesel is usually the only Cruze trim for which it is listed, while part 12662647 typically lists all Cruze trims (which I figured was just poor proofreading on the part of the site operators or a faulty database they were drawing from).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I called the dealer I bought the car from, and they also responded that this part is not covered under Federal Emissions Warranty.
> 
> I also have a more potential part numbers: There is a part number 12655962 that refers to an "Exhaust Particulate Sensor" rather than "Particulate Matter Sensor," and there is also a part number 12661098 that appears to be a revised part to replace 12655962.
> 
> These seem to be more readily available than 12662647 (maybe it was also used on the Duramax or the European Diesel?), and when it is listed, the Diesel is usually the only Cruze trim for which it is listed, while part 12662647 typically lists all Cruze trims (which I figured was just poor proofreading on the part of the site operators or a faulty database they were drawing from).


I wonder if they are revisions or actually different parts. I ran into some confusion at my dealership because the DPF is listed as something like "Catalyst with filter"


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder if they are revisions or actually different parts. I ran into some confusion at my dealership because the DPF is listed as something like "Catalyst with filter"


It appears that 12661098 is a revision of 12655962, because some of the parts site indicates that the former is a replacement part number for the latter. 12662647 seems to be a separate part. The tough part is that none of these part numbers are found on the parts diagram, nor is anything on the parts diagrams labeled as "particulate matter sensor" or "exhaust particulate sensor." They're only found by searching the part number or name and they show up in lists (typically in the "other parts" or "related parts" section at the bottom), but never in the diagrams.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I got under the car and unbolted the module for the sensor, which is mounted next to the fuel filter, under the aero panel. The factory part number was 12655962, which my research found has now been replaced by 12661098. Hopefully that means whatever might have been flawed with these sensors has been corrected now. 

The dealer quoted me $356.99 for this part, and most of the GM parts sites out there were selling it a few dollars either side of $200. Amazon had it for $136.76 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S0GIK2Q?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00), but indicated that it "usually ships in 3-5 weeks." Since it doesn't appear that the faulty sensor is preventing re-gen cycles or causing any problem other than turning on the CEL, I went ahead and ordered it there. I figure if the repair becomes more urgent, I can always order it from one of the GM parts sites and cancel the Amazon order if I have to. Looks like the hardest part of the repair will be un-taping the sensor wires from the wires for the next-door O2 sensor (so, extremely easy - drop the aero panel, unbolt the module, untape the two sets of wires, unscrew the sensor, and reverse steps to install the new part.)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gotta give credit to Amazon. I placed my order for the part on June 8. At that time, they were quoting 3-5 weeks until it ships, estimating arrival between July 1 and July 15. It shipped today, only 10 days after the order, and is scheduled to arrive on Monday, June 22. I'm impressed at delivery in half of the estimated time. 

First chance I get after Monday, I'll have it installed and see if the code comes back or not afterward.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Gotta give credit to Amazon. I placed my order for the part on June 8. At that time, they were quoting 3-5 weeks until it ships, estimating arrival between July 1 and July 15. It shipped today, only 10 days after the order, and is scheduled to arrive on Monday, June 22. I'm impressed at delivery in half of the estimated time.
> 
> First chance I get after Monday, I'll have it installed and see if the code comes back or not afterward.


Great! Looking forward to hearing of the first do-it-yourself emissions repair on a CTD. You're a trailblazer my man!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I put it in last night. About a 45 minute job with setup, cleanup, etc. If I had a lift and an organized shop to work in, would have been 20. I reset the code and drove it 150 miles today. CEL has not come back, and the code is now marked as a historic code (rather than pending or active) by Torque app. Planning to write up a DIY on it later this week.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

"How To" post completed:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...r-exhaust-particulate-sensor.html#post1924898:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

good work Rev !! except the sensor next to the one you replaced is nox sensor #2 . there is only one O2 sensor an its in the exhaust manifold upstream of dpf.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

oilburner said:


> good work Rev !! except the sensor next to the one you replaced is nox sensor #2 . there is only one O2 sensor an its in the exhaust manifold upstream of dpf.


That's what I get for going from memory rather than looking up the details as I wrote. It's been corrected. Thanks for catching the mistake.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I'm 2000 miles from home and got the P24C6 code. I ordered the part from Amazon (now $176.59). It will be sent to my home. I'm hoping the car makes it or my wife will be peed. She thinks I need a more reliable car. Your installation instructions convinced me to do the job myself. I usually only do repairs to my other Chevy, but it is 89 years old and pretty simple.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Some people are saying that the Particulate Matter Sensor is covered under the extended warranty. Is that correct?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> Some people are saying that the Particulate Matter Sensor is covered under the extended warranty. Is that correct?


It is covered under a special warranty - 10 years/120k miles.


----------

